# General > General Guns & Ammo >  What do you carry .22LR ammo in?

## Mountaintrekker

Specifically your bug out bag. Film cans? Baggies? Original box? Just looking for a waterproof way to cram as many rounds in a container in my BOB. Thought I'd post it here to get some ideas rolling around.

----------


## crashdive123

I do not store .22 in my BOB.  Small Tupperware containers would keep it dry if that is your goal.

----------


## Swamprat1958

For everyday carry I have an old leather holste my Srilva Ranger came in, it holds 3 boxes.  In my BOB I carry a plastic box that holds 500 rounds.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I keep them in the extra space in the end of my gun case, past the end of the barrell. soft case with a strap and proofed with driz-a-bone. not LR, but same idea.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

For the Single Six I use a leather snuff can carrier (got years ago) with a plastic snuff can. I don't have any idea how many rounds it holds, but enough for me. Ammo cans at home.

----------


## hunter63

> For the Single Six I use a leather snuff can carrier (got years ago) with a plastic snuff can. I don't have any idea how many rounds it holds, but enough for me. Ammo cans at home.


Now that's an idea, thanks, man.
Right now, most are stored in standard box w/masking tape holding them together.
Got them every where, box here, box there, BOB, gun cases, glove boxes, tackle box, some tool boxes, night stands........
Carry in magazines for 10/22's, MKIII's, but the snuff can would be good for the Single Six.

----------


## canid

i have a rifle with a 12rnd tube magazine, so i made a couple 'speed loaders' from a damages aluminum arrow shaft. they are permanently plugged at one end, with a compression fitting 'cork' plug at the other.

they fit perfectly in the end of the mag tube, and the .22lr rounds fit perfectly inside them. the only downside is the length, because otherwise, they are only slightly larger in diameter than the ammo.

----------


## SARKY

I use the zipper style freezer bags (they are thicker than standard) (not the ziplock). A 1 quart bag holds a ton of .22 ammo. Then that goes into one of the large pockets off of an old large Alice pack,

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> Now that's an idea, thanks, man.
> Right now, most are stored in standard box w/masking tape holding them together.
> Got them every where, box here, box there, BOB, gun cases, glove boxes, tackle box, some tool boxes, night stands........
> Carry in magazines for 10/22's, MKIII's, but the snuff can would be good for the Single Six.


I got them scattered everywhere also. I also carry extras for the 10/22 in mags and I keep one marked mag with the mag ammo so I don't get them mixed up. I usually have it loaded when I head out the door anyway. Ammo cans are cheap at flea markets around here.

----------


## rwc1969

Ziploc quality freezer bags for everything.

----------


## Old GI

I have a little shoulder contraption that holds two 50-round 10/22 mags with one regular 10/22 mag and five little pouches for those neat little boxes they come in (two boxes each).

----------


## klkak

I reckon one of these days I'm gonna have to put together a Bug-Out-Bag so I wont be the only one on this site that don't have one.

Wait a minute.....I don't need no stinking bug out bag.  I have a vest with every thing I need  :Smile:  .  

But seriously,  When I head out the door I take what ammo I think I'll need for the days trek.  Usually in the box it came in stuffed into my left front pocket.

----------


## ClovisMan

I keep mine in a small Lock & Lock container. Mine will hold a 550 Remington box.

http://www.organize.com/lolofostco.html

----------


## glockcop

Tobacco "dip" can or M&M's candy plastic cylinder shaped case similar to a very long 35mm film can (about 4 1/2" long). Look for it in the candy isle at Walmart, drug store, ect. Both are pretty water tight. Best

----------


## Rick

Those are pretty good, Glockcop. They come in three different lengths. I carry some EZ Towels (just add water) in one of them. Snap close lid ensures everything will stay inside. PLUS!!! you have to eat the M&Ms to get the container.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> PLUS!!! you have to eat the M&Ms to get the container.


 There's a man, using his head!

Now, if bacon came in better containers.....



...I think I just had another marketing idea!!! :Drool:

----------


## Beo

I keep my in extra mags in a zip lock bag, stacked inside a small tupperware container.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> i have a rifle with a 12rnd tube magazine, so i made a couple 'speed loaders' from a damages aluminum arrow shaft. they are permanently plugged at one end, with a compression fitting 'cork' plug at the other.
> 
> they fit perfectly in the end of the mag tube, and the .22lr rounds fit perfectly inside them. the only downside is the length, because otherwise, they are only slightly larger in diameter than the ammo.



Awesome idea!!!  Now I can do something with the arrows in the back of my closet!

----------


## glockcop

> Those are pretty good, Glockcop. They come in three different lengths. I carry some EZ Towels (just add water) in one of them. Snap close lid ensures everything will stay inside. PLUS!!! you have to eat the M&Ms to get the container.


Rick, you know what they say..."Great minds think alike". Now you just need to find another great mind because mine has fallen off of the grid  :Smile: . Take care, Brother.

----------


## Hunterboy12

I made my own little box out of wood.  It has my name on it and inside it has holes to but ammo in.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.

Sounds cool......When you have 10 posts you can post up a pic.


There is and intro section at:

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/forums/forum.php

----------


## kyratshooter

I put my .22 shells in a safe with two locks on separate combinations guarded by fire breathing dragons and big bloodthirsty devil-dogs.

----------


## hunter63

Well yeah...this thread was from Jan 2010...before the "shortage".
I can see why you would want to put them is a box all sorted out and such........

----------


## kyratshooter

But don't you love to remember those days when you were a kid and a $12 single shot .22 and pocket stuffed with a box full of $0.39 shells would give you a day of fun outdoors and enough squirrels to feed the crew for two weeks?

And you never once worried over where you would find more shells.

----------


## Rick

When I was a kid I owned a hand me down SS 12 gauge That was nearly as tall as me and a whole lot meaner. I was pretty lucky if I could scrounge up a few shells.

----------


## Old Professor

Loose ammo  I carry in a zippered tobacco/coin pouch that I had made of deer hide. Boxes of ammo for long term storage in a BOB I would vaccum seal in plastic.

----------


## hunter63

> But don't you love to remember those days when you were a kid and a $12 single shot .22 and pocket stuffed with a box full of $0.39 shells would give you a day of fun outdoors and enough squirrels to feed the crew for two weeks?
> 
> And you never once worried over where you would find more shells.


My SS was $13 bucks at the hardware store.....and the .39 cent shells must have been Long rifles......the dump had rats to shoot at, and throw away beer bottles to throw an shoot out of the sky.....kinda a 12 year old jackpine savage skeet shoot.

The 12 ga SS was not a stop sign gun....kinda a toss up of who got up first you or what you shot at...and the two shell rule applied.
You got two shells....if you came home with something....ya got 2 more.....If not, meant yard to mow, garden needs weeding......

----------


## Jager

> Well yeah...this thread was from Jan 2010...before the "shortage".
> I can see why you would want to put them is a box all sorted out and such........


God, I better stock up before I move this summer. Bulk packs of .22 always on the Canadian Tire shelf since October last year. Hell there is a whole ammo display case full of it.

----------


## hunter63

Well, you are not in Wisconsin.......LOL

----------


## Rick

Gosh. He could always ship it to us. Just don't put any postage on the package, use your address as the send to and our address as the return. We should receive it in short order (wink).

----------


## hunter63

You know since this thread started.....I had been carrying the .22 in a box for the Single Six or the H&R 9 shooter.....
I still had the Ruger MkIII magazine pouch on the holster belt....so just strip them out for loading the wheel guns....each hold like 10 rds.

That worked better than I expected.

Didn't set out to do it that way....just too lazy to remove the mag pouch for the belt.

----------


## crashdive123

The local gun shows always have bulk packs of 22lr.  I'm just not willing to pay their prices.

----------


## aflineman

Old coin purse works well. Small, secure, and easy to carry in the pocket.

----------


## jaydendyck1

Get some of those camel snuss poutches that tin is the best for 22's matches whatever

----------


## TXyakr

Several large chain discount sports stores plan to have large bricks and or ammo cans of .22lr for sale on Fathers Day, so if you need some at a reasonable cost (not like the old days of below 4 cents/round) then get there early. Some of the Dicks Sports Stores will have 1400 round cans/buckets ($80 in TX) of Remington Golden Bullets, and Federal AutoMatch (325 brick) for about $20 neither is a great price, but if you have a $10 off purchase of $50 coupon it is better. (or price match with another store) Locally Academy has better prices and availability but not coupons, they had Rem-GB ammo-cans of 1400 rounds for $62 which I missed, but I have purchased CCI Mini-Mag Ammo Cans of 1600 rounds at Academy Sports Stores for $120, but at Bass Pro same for $110 and had discount on top of that made it even cheaper, Cabelas almost always has plenty of .22lr but for higher prices and my discount there is only 4% off. I call local Academy often where I can buy 525 round bricks of Remington Golden Bullets for $22 so cost per bullet is well under 5 cents per round, I have purchased several thousand of these in the last few months, they know me well. Rem-GB do not cycle as well in Sig pistols, but fine in most of my and friends Ruger firearms semi-auto rifles and pistols.  Your experience may vary. Personally I prefer CCI mini-mag HP (7 cents/round at Walmart call often), but everyone has their own preference, I know people who swear by one brand or type over another like it was a religion. I sell Rem-GB to friends mostly, some like the cheapest .22lr round they can find for kids who enjoy plinking spinning steel targets with 25 round magazines like it was a video game and kids of all ages go through 500 rounds in a morning or hour. This seems silly to me, but it is basically cheaper than a movie and snacks, i.e. good clean fun. And .22lr is still the cheapest firearm round that I know of for a semi-auto, under 5 cents/round compared to about 20 cents or more for almost everything else. So happy plinking with your Ruger 10/22 or AR-15/22 OR careful paper target marksmanship training of youth and small game hunting for survival practice if you are more like me. Overall .22lr seems to be dropping in price some and getting a little easier to find locally but this IS Texas (not freaking Austin or big city TX), I am thankful for that.

Storage: film canister for very a few very high velocity like CCI Stinger just incase I need to take a longer shot. Also those little screw top 1-2 oz containers from Nalgene because top does not pop off as easily, if under pressure. But for larger magazines any good dry bag or dry box that fits will work. Best to have one that is just barely big enough because all the extra space fills up with moist air every time you open it if humidity is high, i.e. been raining etc. I have several ammo cans for travel and storage at home to put in safe. Each has its own seal to keep moisture out. Try to not open often and keep organized. Some are plastic, most are metal because plastic ones all seem to break eventually after so many years, the gasket needs to be replaced regardless of ammo can type.

I can posts some photos of my ammo cans and tiny containers with .22lr rounds, and dry boxes and bags but it is all very common ordinary stuff. Tiny rounds in common containers. IMO 2K -10K of .22lr rounds is not hoarding if you and your friends shoot 100-1000 rounds a weekend on a regular basis but perhaps 50,000+ rounds might be, but I would never judge someone for stockpiling that many rounds of any ammo, they may have their reasons, it is a free country. Go for it! Fire resistant safe PLEASE!!! That stuff burns HOT!

----------


## TXyakr

http://packagingoptionsdirect.com/20...-top-round-jar

These plastic Kilner Jars and round or oblong "TIN" containers from places like "packaging options direct" can be used for temporary or longterm storage of ammo in very humid conditions. Right now they have a 50% off shipping cost. But discounts on various items and shipping are common with this and other online retailers. Prices are a little less than your local "Container Store" about the same as Walmart but selection should be larger. I stay away from clear plastic because it tends to crack more easily the translucent Nalgene plastic which can take some more pressure of having the backpack crushed and still not crack as easily. Container Store, REI and many other places sell these, I prefer to only buy when they are on sale like 50% off.

8 ounce tin for $1.35 each not 100% air tight, also some much smaller here and at Container store and other places
http://packagingoptionsdirect.com/8-oz-round-tin-can

Same with roll top or heavy duty zipper top dry bags from "Aqua-pac" "Sea-to-Summit" and many more. BUY ONLY when on sale or you have a 20% off coupon etc. Pelican, Otter box, Plano Box etc.

Ammo cans at local Army/Navy store or online bulk discounts buy with group of friends, or wait for local sport store to put steel cans on sale, Large 20 mm rocket boxes under $30 are a good deal, if you need that much space, makes a good seat with pad on top in your tornado shelter, PITA after 2 hours. ha ha ha

----------


## hunter63

TXyaker....Good to see ya stop by.

Thanks for ammo heads up....still short here....

Buddy has an app on his phone that text him ammo specials...then he chases around and buys some.
He has been texting me....I don't text....but he's trying to help.

----------


## Wildthang

I use one of the plastic boxes that holds 100 rounds of stingers that has the plastic tray with all of the holes for each bullet. But I keep it about 1/3rd full of Stinger hollow points, 1/3rd full of Winchester HV's, and 1/3rd full of subsonic. Ammo for all occasions. I keep the plastic box in a zip lock baggy to keep them dry! I feel 100 rounds should do for any trip I take and more. I keep a few .22 mags in the bag with the box because my favorite camp gun is my Ruger Single 6 with the .22 mag cylinder.

----------


## TXyakr

I agree with Wildthang, it is a good idea to keep a small container of multiple types of .22 with you while hunting. There many types of each caliber of ammo (I typically have about 6-20 types of .22lr in safe, may carry 2-5 when hunting), each is ideal for particular types of shooting, even subsonic for closer and typically a bit more accurate but will not cycle/auto feed in most semi-autos. If your pistol or rifle can shoot .22 WMR that is a big advantage for long distance shots but as with all small-bore ammo wind is always a bigger problem (similar for .17 HMR). Also if hunting for food even higher velocity rounds like Remington Yellowjacket (I cannot find anywhere BTW) and CCI Stingers (occasionally at WM and Academy) can do a lot of damage to a squirrel or rabbit (if too close).

I have what for me is more than enough .22lr. If some local to North Texas Boy/Girl Scout Troop or JROTC wants some at my cost (see original sales receipt, plus sales tax, and might want to pay me a little for gas perhaps) I will meet at their local meeting or in parkinglot of a police station and sell them a brick or two. BUT!! I am very concerned about people reselling at 2-3x above typical retail cost online for a quick profit, this just makes the shortage worse and ticks me off. Shipping by ground as far as I know costs about $8/pound and jacks up the cost far too much, also not worth it because I don’t trust most people online.

In my personal experience there are NO strategies that work 100% of the time but as Hunter63 mentioned if you have a group of friends that work together and text each other such an “Ammo Pack” is a big advantage! Walmart is NOT always the lowest price or highest allowable quantity (retail not wholesale) but one of their biggest problems is that they are hit up the hardest. Also I noticed by checking online that at least CCI Mini-Mags are only $6.77/100 in Texas but $7.47 in almost every other part of the USA including where they are made in Lewiston, Idaho Zipcode 83501, go to Walmart dot com put in the info and verify for yourself. If checking stock for your local WM please be aware that just because the computer says some is in stock there does not mean it is true, call and ask. Then someone from a different department (toys or automotive) may see CCI shot-shells and say yes we have it, you drive down and are disappointed (personal experience, I was so ticked off!!!).

Sorry I have rambled on far too long, basically some local gun counter managers from various chain sports stores have strongly hinted to me that they have been instructed to hold back significant numbers of bricks and cans/buckets for father’s day of .22lr. This MAY be false information, if so I apologize, but I doubt it. It is sort of like the day after Thanksgiving “Black Friday’s” loss leader sales, only not an actual loss just a way for stores to increase traffic to their particular store. So “HINT” to those that "love you" fathers that another .22 firearm (or something bigger) and a bucket of bullets would be a great way to spend the day with the kids and/or grandkids out in the backyard, ranch or local gun range etc. Personally I spend far to much of my spare time at gun counters, looking at firearms getting to know all the sales people on a first name basis, at gun ranges and then when super lucky at family land going crazy shooting like it was a freaking video game (safely of coarse.) Some of my friends think it is funny to show off by shooting my wooden clothes-pins I use to hold paper targets on to cords between poles and trees in front of a dirt berm. That is NOT cool! Might only be 2 cents each but wasteful! Spinning steel targets for you fools! Ha ha ha. I even put a loop of rope on my leg, run around some stakes to jerk the skeet/clay pigeon thrower for shotgun practice when I am by myself. I'm a bit of a shooting freak. Happy shooting.

OH BTW I have seen temporary shortages of .38, .40 and people buying up all of the .22WMR on the shelf, and of coarse the .223 and NATO equivalent years ago but none of these persisted like the .22lr where the factories have not caught up with demand in over 3 years. Read what CCI has to say about it here at their Education FAQs, specifically, “Letter to customers” but also some of their other comments are here: 

http://www.cci-ammunition.com/education/faqs.aspx

One of their sales reps told me he blamed it on hoarders, and I heard that some sports stores HQ send more to stores near areas with many rural customers with lots of ranch land where they can shoot it for free (not expensive gun ranges), because hoarders tick them off (i.e. make less available for other customers who may actually shoot it on a regular basis, especially with kids.) I don’t know for sure what is true, just what I was told.

----------


## Wildthang

I have a Wallmart about 10 miles from my house and the guy that runs the sporting goods department never has .22 ammo when I ask for it! Yet I saw another guy walk in and he unlocked a cabinet under the counter and handed him a 500 count brick! I want to choke this guy I really do!

----------


## Phaedrus

As scarce as .22 LR is I can just do like Barney Fife and carry one round in my shirt pocket! :fishface:  :FRlol:

----------


## TXyakr

If you have a tube feed .22lr like the popular Marlin 60 (Not 795) and many similar rifles these loading devices are very handy and can hold about 112 rounds depending. 8 tubes X 14 rounds = 112 total.
Fewer rounds if for WMR like Marlin Model 983

Spee-D-Loader Spee-D-15 22 Caliber Rimfire Tube Magazine Rifle Ammunition Loader Polymer Clear $20 at Midway

.22lr is still difficult to buy in large amounts, i.e. thousands very cheap under 5 cents/round but I stopped by the Cabelas north of Fort Worth last Saturday evening and they had well over 100,000 .22lr (many different types) on the selves but were limiting it to 500 rounds per person. I walked around all day at the Premier Gun Show with two small ammo cans and small signs saying that it was 4-Sale ($10/100 Remington Golden Bullets & ThunderBolt) and $15/100 CCI-Mini-Mag *OBO*) but I only sold 2100 rounds of the Remington. I had about 5000 rounds, mostly in my vehicle parked very close by. A very nice man asked about the Rem GB for plinking with his kids, I sold them to him for $7/100 no taxes because I am not a business and had already paid sales tax on them. My cost was less than $5/100 including taxes. So I made enough to cover parking, admission, and fuel cost to get there and back home. I hope it was as good a deal for him as me; NOT trying to get rich off the "shortage". The REAL or "perceived" shortage is in WMR or .22 magnum, now soon it will be .17 HMR or something else... OMG whatever

Here is a fun video that happens to show the *Spee-D-Loader* in action (watch carefully), these or multiple 25 round magazines for your Ruger 10/22 or AR-22 can be a lot of fun at an outdoor range you set up at your or a friend's ranch. Be safe and have fun, get some cheap rimfire ammo and plink away! Then spend a few bucks on ammo for your larger caliber firearms so they don't feel neglected and you don't forget how to fire them accurately. Only an accurate, reliable firearm is useful, IMO.

NutnFancy review of Marlin Model 60 .22lr Rifle

https://youtu.be/BBTsuqePlPY

Edit: Off topic but if you or your kid likes the Marlin 60 over the Ruger 10/22 (basically 60 is slightly more accurate but projectiles are slightly slower due to longer barrel, after about 10-16" inches a .22lr no longer benefits from longer burn time and starts to slow down, technical blah blah). So few after market options for Marlin compared to Ruger 10/22 but lighter weight stock is one option that fits model 60 fairly well. Earth color is about $35 including shipping with Amazon Prime or about $40 for Black:

ATI Marlin Semi-Auto Fiberforce Gun Stock - Tan
http://www.amazon.com/ATI-Marlin-Sem...ck+–+Tan

http://www.atigunstocks.com/marlin-fiberforce-stock

----------


## hunter63

So...you are saying just to carry your .22 loaded?......If you can find ammo?......

----------


## TXyakr

As far as the "artificial .22lr shortage" goes there were several vendors at this Premier Gun show selling it for 3X more than what it sells for in bulk or by 50-100 boxes, retail and wholesale. One lady behind a table from a retailer from San Antonio yelled at me (I totally ignored her and continued to walk on by), she was probably mad that I was underselling them by a lot! I did not see anyone actually buying 20-30 cents per round .22lr from them (heck just buy 9mm or .38 at that price!). Personally I am ticked off that people like them horde it then only sell in large quantities for such excessively marked up prices, also ticked off ammo manufacturers took so long to figure out that some of us are not embarrassed to shoot tiny caliber semi-auto firearms at ranges by the hundreds if not thousands of rounds to improve our skills. Now that similar thing is happening to .22lr WMR (magnum) I will just use .223, it is about the same price and much easier to find. STOP THE INSANITY!!! Similar to Nintindo Wii years ago, people were buying up to resale at marked up prices on eBay, but now "armlist" etc. It is mostly Artificial!

Back to storage. If in a humid or dusty environment IMO best to keep in multiple sealed containers so every time you open one all the moisture and dust does not get in to all your ammo. I.e. pelican box, roll top dry bog, steel or plastic ammo can or previous inside small ammo can then put mags/tubes in your cargo pants pockets or vest pockets. Obviously depends on how long you are in field/camping, mode of transport etc, rounds fired. Are you hiking in 5-10 miles mostly just to shoot/target practice or only shooting 1-5 rounds for small game, eat it all then hike out, minimal waste, carry out nothing (i.e. not deer/elk season). Many different methods depends on objective, requirements, environment etc. My favorites for large game .270 or 7mm I shoot very few rounds, loud and not much game left to shoot after one round is fired, also I hurry to field dress and haul to cooler at vehicle, i.e. very different than .22lr. PITA and expensive to get suppressor but possible, makes varmint or even rabbit hunting much easier. Can even get one for a tiny Ruger SR22, don't spook critters and projectiles actually slightly faster due to more burn time of propellent/gun powder in effectively longer barrel.

ruger-sr22-sparrowpack-1.jpg

----------


## TXyakr

> So...you are saying just to carry your .22 loaded?......If you can find ammo?......


I never put a round in the firing chamber of any firearm until I am about to fire it. But before I go hunting if it is a Marlin 60 (for example I recently started to experiment with one that has been sitting new and unused in my safe for over 10 years), then I would put 14 rounds in the tube but none in the chamber. I do not trust or like "thumb safety" switches. (Sorta of a Glock man, not religious about it). "Tap, Rack, Fire" practice until you are fast and accurate!!!
Tap the bottom of magazine if firearm has one make sure it has not come lose, the pull back slider, or bolt to rack or place a bullet/round in the firing chamber, then if firearm has a DANG GONE-IT California Approved thumb safety switch do-hincky, verify that that is in the firing position (people get killed both ways do to confusion on these dang basted contraptions, blah blah #&!*). "OH sorry I thought it was on "Safety" or I pulled the trigger at the approaching intruder in my home or at the deer and the gun did not fire be cause it was dark and I had not practiced in months and forgot which way as F an S." I have heard all those stories, so have you probably, a thumb safety is not "REALLY" a safety it can be a liability! IMHO. Californian lawmakers who do not shot much if and may disagree.

So IMO Marlin 60 and similar rifles are safe to carry in field with rounds in tube but none in chamber, practice your skill at: "fast rack" a round/bullet, and fire open site or scope at 2-3X. Some day I will figure how to mound a reflex red/green dot sight on side with SS hose clamps + "picatinny rail" or something, look like a red neck, flash light on other side for varmint hunting. First by $40 synthetic stock to mess with. Heck firearm was only $125 from Kmart 10 years ago.

Not easy to find CCI-Mini-Mags under $7/100 but I do (no lines this is TX) and occasionally under 5 cents/round in bulk 1600 ammo cans, Plenty of Remington Golden Bullets for a little over 4 cents/round bulk/lose rounds boxes of 525. Typically I can buy anywhere from 500 -2000 rounds per week but rarely shoot more than 500 rounds a week or I tick off my wife and daughters. "Go mow the lawn, trim the shrubs, fix the plumbing, blah, blah, blah..."

Good quality 9mm FMJ is about 20 cents/round not reloaded clean burning (online) not that Winchester White box (walmart junk) with has a ton of smoke and carbon all over gun, hands, face every place... So about 3-4X .22lr
Similar for .223 and NATO, but .270 and other large Center fire much more.

----------


## hunter63

> Specifically your bug out bag. Film cans? Baggies? Original box? Just looking for a waterproof way to cram as many rounds in a container in my BOB. Thought I'd post it here to get some ideas rolling around.


Well all that is well and good...but orginal post was on what you carry your .22 in  for a BOB or just hunting.....
You are correct.....I don't see a lot of reason to carry a lot of any kind of ammo, unless of course you are just walking along shooting at any and all things alive or dead.

I see the term "wood bumming" gun....and really don't understand the term.
Gonna guess,  it's what ever you choose to carry, for the reason of having your weapon with you......but still not a lot of shooting going on.

LOL,... still use a old pill bottle for .22's ..like I did when I was a kid......or lately a magazine for a Ruger Mk III...peal off what you need, and have a cool little pouch that holds two magazines.

----------


## Wildthang

When I hunt squirrels with my Marlin tube feed, all I have ever really needed was a full tube in the rifle.

----------


## TXyakr

25 round magazines for Ruger 10/22 or a Spee-D-Loader + 14 in tube for Marlin 60 is mostly useful for artificial outdoor shooting ranges like you find at 3 gun competitions or a set up just for fun with friends at private property/ranch. However, if your land has as many hogs as we have here in Texas (also AR, OK, FL and I have seen plenty up in Alberta, Canada so I can only assume they are everywhere, We had bunch of Peccary herds in Amazon.), then IF you don't have a .223 or .270 rifle or 9mm-.44 pistol with you a tube or magazine full can come in handy. When you unexpectedly come across one or more sows with a bunch of young piglets having as many rounds as possible with semi-auto and scope or reflex sight is very useful. Hopefully larger caliber pistol on your waist or the ability to climb trees very quickly. A 200 lbs mommy sow ticked off at you because her babies are squealing in pain can be a bit concerning. ;-)
Also it has been my experience that when shots go off in a canyon the echo confuses them, on a few occasions the ones not hit have come running straight at me. I was downwind and their eyesight not good, so they did not know I was there and thought the firearm sound came from the other directions, bottom line you want a lot of extra rounds in your firearm ESPECIALLY if they are tiny rimfire.

Once when walking back from a blind above a "tank" I came across a large group of sows and piglets (30-40) they were on 3 sides of us and I was with my daughter about 9-10? years old at the time. I did not want to freak her out so did not shoot any but a LOT!!! of rounds in a semi-auto would have been useful. .22lr NOT ideal but shot placement is most important, not caliber. I had a .270 when with my daughter but she was freaking out about being almost surrounded by hogs so I just let them pass on by on their way to the river. If they had turned and run straight at us she may have been a bit traumatized. I would have loved it, fantastic shooting gallery. Full Mag required!!! Then "Tap, Rack, and Fire", Reload, repeat.

BTW feral hogs are an invasive species every rancher I have ever met wants them all shot on sight. Cause $100 million or much more damage every year in Texas alone. Always open season.

----------


## Batch

I am having a hard time imagining speed reloading a Marlin 60 under the duress of an animal attack.

----------


## Eastree

> I am having a hard time imagining speed reloading a Marlin 60 under the duress of an animal attack.


I've always preferred detachable box magazines, though it's more that I've only ever used them, at least in anything I've had to load myself. I have shot other guns, but most of them were when I was a pre-teen or teenager. At that time, the person who owned the guns (a man at my mom's church took it upon himself to do a bit of mentoring for some of the young men) did the loading, and had us under strict supervision.

Any way, when I first saw the suggestion of a tube mag quick loader, this is what came to mind (and I am patting myself on the back for finding it so quickly):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXsiHHp9rU4

----------


## hunter63

> I've always preferred detachable box magazines, though it's more that I've only ever used them, at least in anything I've had to load myself. I have shot other guns, but most of them were when I was a pre-teen or teenager. At that time, the person who owned the guns (a man at my mom's church took it upon himself to do a bit of mentoring for some of the young men) did the loading, and had us under strict supervision.
> 
> Any way, when I first saw the suggestion of a tube mag quick loader, this is what came to mind (and I am patting myself on the back for finding it so quickly):
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXsiHHp9rU4



That's pretty cool...The Marlin tube is kinda different.

Buddy had an old Winchester auto loader with a tube....and you could mix shorts, long, and long rifle...any way you dropped them in.
Used it for rats at the dump....I would let him let loose with a bunch of shorts....I would track it the pop it with my single shot.....LOL
BTW did find 6 boxes of CCI Long Rifle at Walmart, to day...the girl let me buy 3 they were $2.97 for 50 rds.
So tomorrow I can go down the hill.....I'm at The Place....and shoot up a bunch....LOL

----------


## TXyakr

> I am having a hard time imagining speed reloading a Marlin 60 under the duress of an animal attack.


Ha ha ha, that is what your sidearm is for. Didn't your NCO tell you that!
Once I saw some raccoons climbing into a large dumpster at a city park late at night (downtown FW by Trinity River) so I grabbed a large stick and beat on the steel dumpster, they all came scrambling out and one almost landed on me. That was about the closest I have ever come to being "attacked" by an animal. Most run from humans unless you are covered in their favorite food or grabbed their young off-spring and are trying to kidnap them. I have actually done that (Peccary) and did not get attacked, well once by a bird, should have been wearing sunglasses. NEVER mess with cottonmouths!!! Your life experiences may differ.

Someday I may just win a Darwin Award, y'all can aways hope ;-)

This one ex-Delta Force guy I hunted with carried a 44-magnum, revolver with him while hog hunting because he was too big to climb the tiny little thorny mesquite trees in West Texas. Seemed like an over kill to me but those are a lot of fun to shoot. BTW don't try to climb a small mesquite tree. Older bull mesquite is OK. I also heard of one guy who was not fast enough climbing trees in Brazil and a peccary bit his butt cheek off, ha ha ha. I imagine he carried around an inflatable pillow after that, should have carried a sidearm and container of ammo or speed loader for revolver, or extra magazines. ha ha ha live and learn.

----------


## TXyakr

I saw this little nylon and velcro pouch at Walmart online while searching for something totally different (SKU # for .22lr WMR ammo) it is meant for air gun pellets but could be used for .22lr best to put ammo in tiny craft store ziploks first if in humid/dusty but not always necessary. Replace velcro or entire pouch once it wears out (velcro never lasts long). I may get one for pellets, I hate fumbling with containers with lids.

Crosman-Ammo-and-Accessory-Pouch

Ship to store $3.99 no shipping cost, Walmart No.:	980375
Product in Inches (L x W x H):	5.0 x 5.0 x 5.0

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crosman-Am...-Pouch/9222908

MTM also has a lot of different plastic boxes for .22lr here is a thin one that may fit in a coat pocket or front pants pocket but I don't like them because the latches break and they are not resistant to moisture and dust and the entire box cracks after heavy use in the field. In front pocket bend over, on knee, and they tend to crack.

MTM Handgun Plastic Ammo Wallet, .22LR, 30 Rounds, $4.99
http://www.walmart.com/ip/MTM-Ammo-W...Smoke/38575974

Fabric pouches attached to my belt have always been my preferred method or extra rounds/shells/bullets for centerfire rifles and shotguns so it makes since for tiny rifles and handguns like .22 and air gun as well. I did not know they existed, thought a coin purse with attached belt loop was required. :-)

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> Ziploc quality freezer bags for everything.


They leak when filled with water and are not heat resistant.

----------


## Eastree

> I saw this little nylon and velcro pouch at Walmart online while searching for something totally different (SKU # for .22lr WMR ammo) it is meant for air gun pellets but could be used for .22lr best to put ammo in tiny craft store ziploks first if in humid/dusty but not always necessary. Replace velcro or entire pouch once it wears out (velcro never lasts long). I may get one for pellets, I hate fumbling with containers with lids.
> 
> Crosman-Ammo-and-Accessory-Pouch
> 
> Ship to store $3.99 no shipping cost, Walmart No.:	980375
> Product in Inches (L x W x H):	5.0 x 5.0 x 5.0
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crosman-Am...-Pouch/9222908
> 
> ...


Actually I bought something like that a couple years back. It never came in handy. I didn't like it for pellets (there are 'pellet pens' and narrow drinking straws that suffice for my purposes, and trying to dig a few out from seams isn't so much fun), and I prefer magazines for my ammo (I don't have any single shot firearms). However, it would come in handy for slingshot ammo. Maybe I need to carry a slingshot, too, when I find my pouch. More plinking fun!

They do a pretty good job of holding what's in them. The flaps inside work great for that.

----------


## 1stimestar

Hmm noticing how dusty it's gotten reminds me I haven't been out shooting for a while.  I like keeping it all in this box as I just throw it in the back along with my guns and go.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ah for clarification.  I use above box to store stuff at home and take to the range.  When I carry any firearm for any distance/length of time, it's my .357 and I just keep that one loaded with a few extra rounds in a soap dish in my car.  Haven't gotten to take my new hunting rifle out actually hunting yet.

----------


## kyratshooter

Since I gave up on the uselessness and unavailability of .22s some time ago and replaced them with the .38spl can those and their transport bucket be used instead?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Dragon

Hello, In russian slang bullets calls as Suillus (маслята), now it is clear why)))

----------


## hunter63

> I saw this little nylon and velcro pouch at Walmart online while searching for something totally different (SKU # for .22lr WMR ammo) it is meant for air gun pellets but could be used for .22lr best to put ammo in tiny craft store ziploks first if in humid/dusty but not always necessary. Replace velcro or entire pouch once it wears out (velcro never lasts long). I may get one for pellets, I hate fumbling with containers with lids.
> 
> Crosman-Ammo-and-Accessory-Pouch
> 
> Ship to store $3.99 no shipping cost, Walmart No.:	980375
> Product in Inches (L x W x H):	5.0 x 5.0 x 5.0
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crosman-Am...-Pouch/9222908
> )


Guy used to be on here suggested that pouch....so I bought one.....don't shoot the .22's much so it still sitting there.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...mo-Pouch-Video
What happened to Wingman?

----------


## kyratshooter

He is still around, just not here.

I don't think we held him in the high regard he felt for himself so he ambled along, hit a half dozen other forums, got the same response, and finally went to Your Tube exclusively.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4b...xPTEJsPFkURNNQ

----------


## hunter63

Oh....So now he's a big star and doesn't hang out with the "little people"  any more.......
Guess we should have OOH'ed and AAH'ed more.......
Oh well.

----------


## TXyakr

> Actually I bought something like that a couple years back. It never came in handy. I didn't like it for pellets (there are 'pellet pens' and narrow drinking straws that suffice for my purposes, and trying to dig a few out from seams isn't so much fun), and I prefer magazines for my ammo (I don't have any single shot firearms). However, it would come in handy for slingshot ammo. Maybe I need to carry a slingshot, too, when I find my pouch. More plinking fun!
> 
> They do a pretty good job of holding what's in them. The flaps inside work great for that.


I can see how the seams would be a problem with airgun pellets. I need to look into straws or something like that. I was also concerned it might spill but that happens with almost all tiny ammo containers. Never liked airgun for hunting only target practice due to more expensive rifle, heavier etc for same range and fire power as .22lr and although it is not easy to buy .22lr I can generally find 200-1000 rounds per week for 4.5-8 cents each. Yesterday there were 300 round boxes of CCI mimi mags at Academy Sports for $24 but I did not buy any (my preferred tiny round) because I already  have over 3000 of that type. I was shopping for a scope.

Unlike some people who are picky about what they eat I like small game and have eaten a wide variety of small to tiny animals. Leaving a lot of dead guts and flesh just telegraphs to all predators and other humans where you are and wastes your time. I like to travel light and fast.

----------

